# Hairloss and some red bumps



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Nvm..........cool story bro


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The belly looks fine maybe a little heat rash or small irritation but I would leave it alone for now it does not look that bad. Occasionally dogs will get irritated bellies and it could be from laying in something that just irritated it.

Now that spot looks suspicious like a hot spot. There is not like a crusty round circle is there? If so it could be ring worm if not then something else. I think you can try a low tech approach fist and see if it helps. If it is real itchy you can try some hydracortizone cream and I would add one fish oil pill to the food to help with coat health. Next I would order some Nustock and use that every 3 days. Nustock is for mange but it also aids with other skin issues and promotes hair growth. I do not think it is mange really, mange most of the time starts around the eyes and mouth of a dog. You also want to keep the dog from bitting, the Nustock does not taste good and most dogs won't lick it but if the dog keeps chewing then you might have to put a collar so the dog can't lick. Here area few cone type collars
Medical Supplies for Dogs: Bandages, Canine Aspirin, Antiseptics & More from Drs. Foster & Smith

I have one of these for my dogs and it works great
Bite Not® Dog & Cat Collars - Jeffers


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

The spot is really dry the skin is flaking off. It also seems as if there is a circle. Ima take a higher res picture of it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The it could be ring worm and that is easy enough to treat. yes a better picture would be good.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

lol, I concur with the Nu-Stock!!! I just got a bottle from Amazon in and am using it to help my dog's hair grow back after having allergies. I put it on 2 days ago and I swear the hair has grown almost an inch! And don't believe the reviews that say it stinks. It smells wonderful, reminds me of when I worked at a barn.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I guess it depends what you think stinks! lol I hate the smell it makes me sick so I put it on at night when the dogs are in the crates.

Well it does not look like Ring worm really

The signs of ringworm infections are fairly similar across most cases. While visual inspection and identification can be fairly certain, it is best to confirm your suspicions through testing. Common signs are:

•A hairless,small, round lesion has formed on the dog.
•The skin in the center of the lesion has become scaly.
•Small pustules form on the surface of the sore.
•The lesion may start out small, but can continue to grow.
•The sore may or may not be itchy.
•Lesions are most common on the head, but may also form on the legs, tail and feet.

Ringworm in Dogs - Pictures of Ringworm -Symptoms and Treatment

It looks more like a hot spot of some kind and I would still use Nustock. try the hydracortizone cream till you get the Nustock and it should start healing up  Thanks for the pictures that helps rule out ring worm.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

lol, well since I worked in a barn for a year I've come to love the smells of farms lol. And the pamphlet I got with the Nu-Stock says its very effective with Hot Spots as well. Well it also says that it will heal anything you can see on the skins of animals lol.


----------

